# transmission



## elliptique (10 Janvier 2010)

y-a-t-il des configurations spécifiques pour "transmission" pour optimiser le  chargement. Un point d'exclamation apparait et bloque l'envoi vers d'autres clients. Or j'ai cru comprendre qu'il faut respecter un certain ratio, et pour cela je dois recevoir et envoyer des fichiers 
Pendant un moment ca a bien fonctionné et maintenant l'envoi est bloqué.

J'aimerai donc savoir si vous comprenez ce qui ne marche pas et si je dois modifier des configurations ?


----------



## Poupoulet (10 Janvier 2010)

Pour optimiser le téléchargement, ouvre le port TCP indiqué dans les préférences. Pas très compliqué à faire mais tout dépend de ton modem. Tu trouveras facilement des infos sur la toile.

Le point d'exclamation indique une erreur. Qu'as tu comme commentaire dans l'inspecteur ? Si il s'agit d'un torrent privé, une inscription est nécessaire sur le site du tracker.

Mais méfie toi. Les torrents privés sont très souvent illégaux et les inscriptions très peu sécurisées... Te voilà prévenu !


----------



## elliptique (10 Janvier 2010)

dans mon message d'erreur , il était écrit : "no such file or directory". Je venais je changer l'emplacement de mon fichier téléchargé , peut etre que ca a perturbé le chargement de ce fichier. En tout cas en téléchargeant un autre fichier , la ca a bien fonctionné mon téléchargement en meme temps que l'envoi vers un autre client .

Je sais même pas comment différencier un torrent privé d'un publique ...

Ducoup par rapport au port tu viens de me faire remarquer : tout à l'heure je jettais un oeil dans les configurations, et je crois avoir vu que le port était ouvert et maintenant G changé d'endroit je suis sur un autre wifi et là il est fermé... et en plus le téléchargement ne repart pas... damn it !!


----------



## Poupoulet (11 Janvier 2010)

Ne jamais déplacer ou renommer les fichiers !!! Valable pour tous les logiciels de P2P il me semble.

"maintenant G changé d'endroit je suis sur un autre wifi": je ne comprend pas. Tu te connectes où exactement ? Tu parles de hotspot public ?

Tu as une option dans Transmission "Ouvrir le port automatiquement". Je n'ai jamais essayé mais peut-être que ça t'aiderait.


----------



## elliptique (11 Janvier 2010)

nan kan G commencé le téléchargement j'étas connecté sur ma livebox et j'ai du partir de chez moi donc G interrompu mon téléchargement pour le reprendre 20 min plus tard à partir d'une autre connexion. Depuis le téléchargement ne redémarre pas... Je comprends pas trop à vrai dire.

Ah ok si il ne faut jamais déplacer un fichier en p2p, ca s'explique alors. Mais est ce que ca marchera si par exemple je laisse le fichier torrent dans "téléchargement"  et par contre que le fichier téléchargé , je l'envoie ailleurs (option permise dans préférence/ajout de transmission). Parce que dans els réglage de base, la destination du fichier est "le même que l'emplacement du torrent).
Je sais pas si t'as tout compris, j'espere...

A quoi ca sert de créer un fichier torrent à partir de transmission? Comment est ce qu'on sait si il est bien créé, il apparait ou ?
Dernière question: le fichier torrent d'une dizaine de Ko  qui arrive dans la fenetre "téléchargement", je peux le supprimer?  si jamais je ne veux plus partager, par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

elliptique a dit:


> nan *kan G* commencé [&#8230;]



Désolé, ça va pas être possible 

Si depuis une autre connexion ça ne fonctionne pas, c'est pt'et que le port est fermé, non ? 

Sinon, créer un .torrent, ça sert à partager un contenu, pas à télécharger (en tout cas, c'est pas toi qui télécharge).


----------



## Poupoulet (11 Janvier 2010)

Si j'ai bien compris, le téléchargement ne redémarre plus quand tu te reconnecte avec ta Livebox. Vérifie la "santé" du torrent avec l'inspecteur, on ne sait jamais. Si il y a peu de personne qui partage (seeders) mais beaucoup qui cherchent à télécharger (leechers), ça peut prendre du temps. Patience !

Tu peux supprimer le fichier torrent une fois que Transmission l'a pris en compte. Tu as d'ailleurs 
une option "supprimer le torrent" après ajout dans les préférences. Et comme tu l'as compris, tu peux déplacer les fichiers téléchargés où tu veux à l'aide de Transmission.

Créer un fichier torrent te permet de créer un nouveau partage. Mais là je n'ai jamais essayé. Je pense qu'il te faudra un "trackeur", adresse internet ou sont stockés les torrents. Je n'en sais pas plus !


----------



## elliptique (11 Janvier 2010)

non non c'est pas ca: à la base GT bien connecté à ma livebox mais j'ai du interrompre le téléchargement pour aller à un autre endroit et donc je suis arrivé sur une nouvelle connexion et  à ce moment la, le téléchargement ne reprenait plus. Mais je pense que effectivement, comme eseldorm l'a dit, C sans doute parce que mon port est tout simplement fermé... 
D'ailleurs, c'est du à quoi qu'il soit ouvert ou fermé ( je pose peut etre des questions débiles mais auparavant je ne cherchais pas trop à comprendre tout ceci. ) 
Maintenant que j'ai mon mac je compte bien remédier à tout ca !

Je voulais juste créer un torrent par rapport à la question du ratio mais tant pis.
Sinon kan je supprime une fois que ca a fini de télécharger grace à l'option , est ce que ca empechera le partage de ce fichier ou nan C bon ?

En tout cas merci beacuoup pour toutes ces réponses, ca m'aide énormément étant tout nouveau sur mac.

je pense qu'à l'avenir j'aurai d'autres questions ...

D'ailleurs en quelques mots , C koi Time Machine, c'est compliqué à faire marcher ?


----------



## Poupoulet (11 Janvier 2010)

Ta Livebox te sert de pare-feu entre le réseau et ton ordinateur. On pourrait schématiser cela comme une barrière te protégeant des attaques extérieures. Cette barrière contient un certain nombre de portes (les fameux ports) par lesquelles passent les données. On ouvre la porte, on laisse passer les données autorisées et on referme la porte !

Chaque type d'échange (navigateur internet, email, messagerie instantanée...) passe par convention par les ports qui lui sont attribués. En ouvrant un port, tu demandes à ta Livebox de ne plus en contrôler l'accès, comme si tu laissais une porte grande ouverte...

J'ai déjà croisé sur des forums des petits malins qui ouvraient tous les ports en espérant obtenir un meilleur débit. A proscrire pour de raisons évidentes de sécurité !!!

J'espère avoir été clair dans mes explications et que ça pourra t'aider. Je ne suis pas un grand connaisseur en informatique, je te donne seulement ma vision de la chose !

Concernant Time Machine, elle te permet de faire une sauvegarde automatique et régulière de ton ordinateur, avec la possibilité de revenir en arrière à tout moment. Idéal pour corriger une erreur ou retrouver un fichier perdu ! Très simple à mettre en place pour peu que tu ais un disque dur à lui attribuer. Les tutos ne manquent pas !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

@elliptique : écrit tes "C" c'est, tes "koi" quoi, tes "GT" j'était _and so on&#8230;_ :sleep:
C'est vraiment désagréable à lire (ce qui fait que les gens sont moins enclins à vouloir t'aider )


----------



## elliptique (11 Janvier 2010)

désolé Eseldorm ! (j'en ai pas abusé non plus...)

oui je crois avoir compris l'histoire des ports, mais en ce qui concerne "transmission", tu penses que c'est parce que mon port est fermé que ca ne télécharge plus ? en fait je suis passé sur le neuf wifi d'un ami, voila comment j'ai changé de connexion.
Et en dehors de transmission, comment on sait quelles sont les configurations des ports ouvert/fermé ? C'est en paramétrant ton pare-feu non? J'aimerai bien être sûr de la sécurité de mon portable quand je télécharge.

Sinon, j'ai seulement télécharger skype , transmission, et AIM pour iChat je sais pas trop ce qui est indispensable autrement. Genre un traitement de texte, mais lequel ? 

PS: faut me dire si ca commence à te souler....lol


----------



## Poupoulet (12 Janvier 2010)

Euh... On dérive un peu trop du sujet là ! On est sensé parler de Transmission, non ?

Enfin bon... Pour trouver les "indispensables" sur Mac, tout dépend de tes besoins. Recherche sur le web, les sites ne manquent pas ! Je te conseille quand même Débuter sur Mac, très complet et bien fichu.

Pour en revenir à Transmission et à la configuration des ports, c'est ta Livebox que tu dois paramétrer ! Tu y accède à la page http://192.168.1.1 via ton navigateur internet. Exemple de tuto pris au hazard : configurer un routeur pour emule

Là aussi, les sites et les forums ne manquent pas là dessus. Je ne vais pas chercher à ta place ! 
Vérifie si les sujets n'ont pas déjà été abordé.


----------



## jasou (22 Janvier 2010)

Heu.. bonjour à tous,
Comment on est dans la partie "transmission", j'aimerais rapporter un petit soucis.
J'ai mis à jour dernièrement transmission, mais j'ai un petit problème depuis. En effet, alors que je limitais l'envoi la journée pour ne pas gêner les autres personnes du foyer. Je suis surpris de voir ce soir cette limitation être dépassée allègrement, alors que la limitation est appliquée. 
Es ce que quelqu'un connaitrais la raison de ce "disfonctionnement"?
Merci pour vos réponses futures ^^


Ha bah autant pour moi, j'ai redémarré transmission et ca refonctionne de nouveau.
soucis résolu


----------

